# Regarding the HD bike thread and deleting posts



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

If Scott or a moderator feels the need to delete a post, why not just suspend the account of the poster and keep the thread going? 

Why not suspend the accounts of all involved in abusive or vulgar posts and any related follow up posts, by any member?

Suspend them for a month or more. Why deal with it?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 29, 2014)

Because of the word called "Favoritism"


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 29, 2014)

When a thread breaks down to the point of name calling and petty bickering, and the focus of the discussion is no longer about the original topic, then locking it out, gives everybody a little time to start thinking about old bicycles again.

Hopefully, we'll get to see that neat old Harley bike again, and maybe this time we can continue the discussion about it, instead of who said what to who.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> When a thread breaks down...and the focus of the discussion is no longer about the original topic....




this forum would benefit from a bit of self-policing on this. I've heard more than one person say it's a major reason for staying away.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 29, 2014)

another key playa (Phil Marshal too) in vintage bicycles gone,, great job ******.


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 29, 2014)

We will ban or suspend users when we feel as though that is necessary, otherwise we will just delete offensive posts, especially when they do not add value to the discussion at hand. As far the HD post, the negative posts were removed. I would hope that would be warning enough to the offenders to watch it. If it's not, we'll take action.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 29, 2014)

Scott, thanks for keeping it honest. If not even the best of us has the potential to become a keyboard superhero. On of the down sides of this type of non-personal communication. It often gets too personal.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm just thinking a zero tolerance might work well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> I'm just thinking a zero tolerance might work well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Well I for one have zero tolerance for people with zero tolerance!


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 29, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Well I for one have zero tolerance for people with zero tolerance!




You and me both my friend. I appreciate the fact that this site allows a little (and sometimes a lot) freedom for its members to voice their opinions. The world, both real and virtual, is rarely black and white so my opinion is that zero tolerance is never the answer. I trust the moderators here to know when to let the conversation flow and when to shut it down. I for one feel it is usually better to let a discussion go a little to far and get everything out than to cut it off too soon and leave everyone still fuming.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Well, that in itself can be part of the problem. Some people may get a little rope and some get a lot. No one seems to be addressing the favoritism mentioned in the second post. Is it not an issue?
I'd rather had kept the HD thread going and not had to deal with the "discussion"
that was going on, which didn't get anything out. It just ended a cool thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> I'd rather had kept the HD thread going and not had to deal with the "discussion"
> that was going on, which didn't get anything out. It just ended a cool thread.




seems reasonable: when folks can't contain themselves and/or stay on topic, culling the nonsense/offensive posts quickly to keep the thread active and relevant might be the way to go.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

A few bad apples....,why deal with it....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Or why allow it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2014)

*To whom it may concern...*

Dear Moderators, I find Madnes7's comments and manner of thinking very offensive, Please delete them and banish him immediately.  Sincerely, Your favorite Cabe Member.


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Dear Moderators, I find Madnes7's comments and manor of thinking very offensive, Please delete them and banish him immediately.  Sincerely, Your favorite Cabe Member.




Thank you for saving me the effort of typing a similar comment. My personal feeling, is that when things get out of hand, it gets handled!


----------



## catfish (Aug 29, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> this forum would benefit from a bit of self-policing on this. I've heard more than one person say it's a major reason for staying away.




Very good point. I've seen too many chat rooms and web groups ruined by internet tough guys, and jerks. It's not good for the CABE, it's not good for the hobby.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2014)

catfish said:


> Very good point. I've seen too many chat rooms and web groups ruined by internet tough guys, and jerks. It's not good for the CABE, it's not good for the hobby.



I agree... Most of the time the same Internet toughs sing a different tune when yer standing face to face...


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I agree... Most of the time the same Internet toughs sing a different tune when yer standing face to face...




How does this guy have twice as many Thumbs up as me?  I thought I was everyone's favorite.


----------



## barracuda (Aug 29, 2014)

I thought it was sorta central to the hobby that old bike guys were _supposed_ to be a-holes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2014)

barracuda said:


> I thought it was sorta central to the hobby that old bike guys were _supposed_ to be a-holes.




That what I heard too...


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2014)

THE STIG said:


> another key playa (Phil Marshal too) in vintage bicycles gone,, great job ******.




I'm not sure why Phil no longer weighs in but I don't think he was run out of town by people who thought he was an A hole.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 29, 2014)

*Look ... the Harley Davidson bicycle thread may have been unplugged as far as 
current and future participatory-posting inclusion goes ... but that thread can still 
enjoy a grand resurrection ---- in a new entry. 

It's still available to read ... the fotos are intact ... and the thumb-activator is still hummin'.

The initiator of the thread, Sarabell4 (Sara) is still a member .. although none of us know 
how active she prefers to keep her membership, right now .. or in the future.  

Am I the only member who was impressed that a person new to The CABE and, possibly new 
to the experience that old bicycles present is savvy enuff to place her entry in the CABE Category
that is the most-appropriate ... Antique Bicycles -- pre 1933.

Bee-Bop-A-Lu-La ... some of us have seen the likes of H-D Bicycles stuffed in the Motorized Category 
... or stickin' a for-sale item in the Wanted category *..... I know .. I know .. those 2 examples I cited couldn't have been more stupid ....... 

*Something I would like to know (and it's already been mentioned in that closed thread) ----
When did H-D begin the use of screws to retain the badge .. and the same question 
applied to the use of the 'bottle-cap' ??*


...............  patric


=======================
=======================


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 29, 2014)

=======================================
=======================================


----------



## chitown (Aug 29, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> I'm not sure why Phil no longer weighs in ...




I believe it had to do with some of the Uncle Leon bashing. I was guilty of this and take part blame for Phil not participating in the forum. I think he also got tired of people questioning his information or opinions, when in fact they may not have been questioning his facts as much as just wanting to learn more and merely asking in a poor manner. I am guilty of this as well. I believe that Phil provided so much more detailed information then any of the people who charge for identifying and putting values on bikes and I think it's fine if anyone charges money for an appraisal. It's common practice so I see no problem at all with such business practices. But unlike our long lost Uncle, Phil was posting FREELY _*so much*_ _valuable information_ that most people didn't realize how good they/we had it. I believe in free information yet also can appreciate the work involved in gathering and organizing information to make it usable in historic interpretations of our past. 

One day when G00GLE scans all the documents on the earth, the virtual library that will exist will make for one kick ass, antique bicycle reference site! Until then theCABE is my local library for info and reference material... and the place I go to express my thoughts in sarcastic prose.

But on the other hand, I can imagine it's pretty easy to get sick of us nincompoops and our smart ass comments. 


Still looking for detail shots of that darn Harley...


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

That's the thing Bikewhorder...what's offensive to you perhaps isn't to others.. And Dave Marko, how does shutting down an interesting thread get defined as "handling things." Seriously? How does the Cabe benefit from that? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm not trying to stir the pot, but that HD posting was really flowing and then it all went to hell. I was just really disappointed that it came to that, and I could tell by Scott's tone that he was tired of it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for chiming in. I respect everyone's opinions (except Dave Marko's....just kidding...I dig your sense of humor).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2014)

What kind of bars are on that HD? What would be a fair price to pay for a pair?


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 29, 2014)

Well as far as the favoritism thing, I feel like Walter is just "grandfathered in" so to speak. I doubt that his initial comment was intended to offend anyone.   I can't speak for everyone but I've just come to expect brash comments from Walter and I think his enormous ego is hilarious and adds a bit of character to the Cabe.  Yeah ok, maybe its not "fair" that he gets away with things that would garner a slap on the wrist to others but he's been into the hobby a really long time and its probably safe to assume that he's considered a friend by the people that run this site.  While I'm not an advocate of "good ol' boys" clubs I feel like Walter has paid his dues and is entitled to a bit leeway.


----------



## NICKY (Aug 29, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> I'm not trying to stir the pot, but that HD posting was really flowing and then it all went to hell. I was just really disappointed that it came to that, and I could tell by Scott's tone that he was tired of it too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




But thats the thing it  doesn't ever matter what is originally posted it always turns into some sort of pissing match thats why people are getting sick of it. No matter what someone is going to be offended or have forgotten to put there big people pants on that day or refuses to believe they are actually wrong about something. So instead of it being a forum to share information and enthusiasm about a wonderful hobby and for some a vocation it becomes an episode of the real housewives. And yes it is very sad to lose the knowledge of those who have been turned away by this.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

So, if there's pissing matches, why turn a blind eye? Why not change the culture of these forums so that people aren't driven away or people aren't scared to join? I'm not saying Scott is a bad owner! Because he's not! I think the owner, and the moderators, and the members of this exchange could change it for the better. And I think it wouldn't take much effort, but it would be unattainable without suspensions or any other deterrent. I just thought suspension of accounts would be easiest and would get the point across.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

Just wishful thinking on my part. I enjoy a good debate, but when it gets out of hand, take it to the PM's. Don't burn the whole thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NICKY (Aug 29, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> So, if there's pissing matches, why turn a blind eye? Why not change the culture of these forums so that people aren't driven away or people aren't scared to join? I'm not saying Scott is a bad owner! Because he's not! I think the owner, and the moderators, and the members of this exchange could change it for the better. And I think it wouldn't take much effort, but it would be unattainable without suspensions or any other deterrent. I just thought suspension of accounts would be easiest and would get the point across.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I agree with you that unfortunately sometimes the way things get out of hand on here can be a detergent for people to either stay or join. Sometimes emotions get the best of all of us( myself included) when we feel personally attacked or feel there has been an injustice perpetrated of some sort. Also there are some members on here that have been ribbing each other in Jest for years. Some members may not realize that is a harmless way they joke with each other. So not real sure the best way to police all this. I think Scott and the moderators are doing the best way they know how to deal with all these situations. I am not sure if a solution. But you do have some good suggestions t


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 29, 2014)

and now it's time to go ride a bike...have a great weekend all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2014)

*This Is Just A Test*



NICKY said:


> I agree with you that unfortunately sometimes the way things get out of hand on here can be a *detergent* for people to either stay or join. Sometimes emotions get the best of all of us( myself included) when we feel personally attacked or feel there has been an injustice perpetrated of some sort. Also there are some members on here that have been ribbing each other in Jest for years. Some members may not realize that is a harmless way they joke with each other. So not real sure the best way to police all this. I think Scott and the moderators are doing the best way they know how to deal with all these situations. I am not sure if a solution. But you do have some good suggestions t





To see if you'll cross the double yellow lines and drop a few F bombs on me along with telling me to write it down and eat it. You might want to change the word detergent to something else.  ......

The two posts that were deleted in the HD thread were way overboard and totally uncalled for. No excuse for that kind of crap and that poster should have handled it like an adult, or better yet thru a PM.


----------



## NICKY (Aug 29, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> To see if you'll cross the double yellow lines and drop a few F bombs on me along with telling me to write it down and eat it. You might want to change the word detergent to something else.  ......
> 
> The two posts that were deleted in the HD thread were way overboard and totally uncalled for. No excuse for that kind of crap and that poster should have handled it like an adult, or better yet thru a PM.




Lol stupid auto correct


----------



## NICKY (Aug 29, 2014)

Well lux or lava used to be used as a deterrent for that sort of behavior lol


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2014)

My parents used Dial (bar) to wash my mouth out. No sweet smelling fresh cucumber soft soap in a pump bottle for me!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 29, 2014)

Soap?.. pff... try a frat paddle. . Or my favorite until we hid it. . A special ruler that sawmills use. .. about 15 inches long wood with handle.  Same width as a yard stick but less flexibility. .


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2014)

NICKY said:


> Also there are some members on here that have been ribbing each other in Jest for years. Some members may not realize that is a harmless way they joke with each other. So not real sure the best way to police all this.




OK then, we'll stop.


----------



## NICKY (Aug 29, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> OK then, we'll stop.




Don't lie lol i actually find vince and your banter amusing


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 29, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> OK then, we'll stop.





That sure looks like a threat to me! Members have been banned from here for less threatening posts.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 29, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> That sure looks like a threat to me! Members have been banned from here for less threatening posts.





uuh,wrong forum


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2014)

Personally, I like it when Vince and Dave chime in on a thread. That's how I know, it's officially jumped the shark, and there will be nothing more of content to see anymore.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Personally, I like it when Vince and Dave chime in on a thread. That's how I know, it's officially jumped the shark, and there will be nothing more of content to see anymore.



Plus 1 lol[emoji12]


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 30, 2014)

*My Rant*



NICKY said:


> Also there are some members on here that have been ribbing each other in Jest for years. Some members may not realize that is a harmless way they joke with each other. So not real sure the best way to police all this. I think Scott and the moderators are doing the best way they know how to deal with all these situations. I am not sure if there is a solution.




I'm sure this will offend more than a few members, even some of my close friends, but I think this so called Jesting, has run more than a handful of very knowledgeable and well respected collectors that contributed a lot of useful information to this hobby that most of us don't have time to research, completely off The CABE.
They have personally told me that. I left for a short time for the same reason.

Different things offend different people. If they would take it all to the "break room" no one would have a legitimate gripe. When a post is stepped on with grab a$$ jokes, I take it offensively.

With that said, I think it violates two of the community guidelines.... 
 * Be respectful - Treat other members with the respect that they deserve. This should go without saying, but treat other people the way you would like to be treated.
*Stay on topic - Don’t deliberately steer a thread away from the original posters topic. If a thread has inspired you to discuss something different, start a new thread.  

BTW, I am aware that I could just block those members.

P.S. I don't think there was anything wrong with Walter's original post to the HD bike thread.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> ...this so called Jesting, has run more than a handful of very knowledgeable and well respected collectors that contributed a lot of useful information to this hobby that most of us don't have time to research, completely off The CABE.
> ...When a post is stepped on with grab a$$ jokes, I take it offensively.
> 
> ... it violates two of the community guidelines....
> *Stay on topic - Don’t deliberately steer a thread away from the original posters topic. If a thread has inspired you to discuss something different, start a new thread.




Yes indeed


----------



## bikiba (Aug 30, 2014)

aasmitty757 said:


> I'm sure this will offend more than a few members, even some of my close friends, but I think this so called Jesting, has run more than a handful of very knowledgeable and well respected collectors that contributed a lot of useful information to this hobby that most of us don't have time to research, completely off The CABE.
> They have personally told me that. I left for a short time for the same reason.
> 
> Different things offend different people. If they would take it all to the "break room" no one would have a legitimate gripe. When a post is stepped on with grab a$$ jokes, I take it offensively.
> ...




i'm relatively new and also have relatively a small amt of knowledge  but i agree with everything you said. 

I also dont think Walters orig post was bad at all.... BUT neither was the one from the guy commenting to say "hello" first. That wasnt that bad and didnt deserve the next two profane posts. It shld have just been ignored. Egos always get in the way.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

Aasmitty757, you hit the mark. I agree. The banter between members isn't cute, especially when it has NOTHING to do with the thread itself. I don't care for any banter that doesn't  pertain to the thread. My comments are often simply, "that's cool", or, "I'd leave it as it is." It's not deep or educational, but it pertains to the thread. I think many of us get tired of the "hey, look at me....look at us!" banter between members. Stick to the topic....or pm each other. It's not cute, it's annoying.

As for saying hello, I highly doubt anyone who initially posts on the Cabe decides to stay away because someone didn't greet them properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

All I want is for a thread to evolve, not dissolve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2014)

I just enjoyed the part where the price went from 5000 to 12000 and then we were all apparently a bunch of children here on the cabe..... yet I only saw childish behavior from one party. If I can't have it at this price I'm going to cock block everyone else.. The thread devolved when the f bombs got dropped.  I don't care how long you have been in the hobby or what you know blah blah blah..I know more blahblah..show respect on both sides of the fence.. its just a bicycle... In the end get the jest cause yer a grown a** man and move on...don't have a freak out I'm going to take my toys and go home screw everyone eles i didnt get my way moment...
That in the end makes this hobby and everyone in it look bad. Remember,  positive human interaction will get you places...


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

Couldn't agree more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2014)

I greatly appreciate the help I've got from seasoned collectors but don't act like I need to sacrifice my first born to obtain it sometimes.  Sharing the knowledge helps grow the hobby... and isn't that the point? Is this hobby supposed to kick the bucket when you do? I believe there is no such thing as a stupid question but some give major attitudes or act put out ( if they even answer) when asked even the most mundane of questions.  We all started somewhere. .we were all new at some point. . Somebody helped most of us in the beginning... ain't we a family of sorts?.. dysfunctional as they all are.. but still.. little brothers annoy big brothers. ..


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

And some big brothers enjoy tormenting little brothers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck (Aug 30, 2014)

Everybody seems to have thrown an opinion into the hat here, so here's mine; Madness 7, on the CABE (just like any other website) there's a learning curve, the more seniority a member has, the farther along that curve they are. Yes, seniority carries weight (and rightly so.) While everyone is allowed an opinion, the admin has the last word, regardless. Nothing personal here, but for someone who's been a member for only 8 months to come on here and start telling people how things ought to be run, well, truth be told, you're probably on thin ice with a lot of members already( without even knowing it) in spite of your well-meaning intent. Why not just have a seat now, enjoy the show, and let the mods do their thing? Everyone's happier that way in the long run, but it is, of course, your call.


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2014)

I've been here for awhile and I still dont know crap. I am still trying to find out what kind of bars those are and how much would a pair cost i that condition.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

Been on here longer than you Duck. I left before too, but have since come back. But it's the same old show Duck. A lot of people are tired of it, but nothing changes. I'm not telling anyone what to do. I opened a discussion as to why a thread is shut down instead of shutting the offending members down. That's all. And the only thing I've come up with is that this place is just the way it is, new members or old members be damned.

And trust me, I don't take things personally. I don't care about being on thin ice with members. 

Seriously, why would anyone worry about that? 

If I need information, I find it. Or pm a member. Never had any issues with doing that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duck (Aug 30, 2014)

vincev said:


> I've been here for awhile and I still dont know crap. I am still trying to find out what kind of bars those are and how much would a pair cost i that condition.



Next time I talk to Crap, I'll be sure to tell him to introduce himself, to you.


----------



## Duck (Aug 30, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> Been on here longer than you Duck. I left before too, but have since come back. But it's the same old show Duck. A lot of people are tired of it, but nothing changes. I'm not telling anyone what to do. I opened a discussion as to why a thread is shut down instead of shutting the offending members down. That's all. And the only thing I've come up with is that this place is just the way it is, new members or old members be damned.
> 
> And trust me, I don't take things personally. I don't care about being on thin ice with members.
> 
> ...



Whatever dude- it's only my opinion.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

And I respect that opinion dude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2014)

Duck said:


> Next time I talk to Crap, I'll be sure to tell him to introduce himself, to you.




Thanks Duck,I also dont know Jack poop.Do you know him?


----------



## Duck (Aug 30, 2014)

vincev said:


> Thanks Duck,I also dont know Jack poop.Do you know him?



...............


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2014)

Duck said:


> Yeah- He goes by "Dave Marko", on here.





HEY! Duck,your getting off topic ! Your not going to be popular.


----------



## Duck (Aug 30, 2014)

vincev said:


> HEY! Duck,your getting off topic ! Your not going to be popular.



Better go, then, before I offend anyone...


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2014)

Duck said:


> Better go, then, before I offend anyone...




Good idea,you should know the rules.Friends are not allowed to enjoy each other and must remain serious.Nothing but "serious" here.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

You can enjoy each other. It just seems a little desperate to always think others want to be subjected to it while reading a thread about a bicycle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm admit, you two make me laugh more than anyone on here! Just sometimes think it's out of place.
I don't even know you guys, but I feel like I do sometimes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

the real answer to the original post is that, from past experience, if a thread gets out of hand, and you delete all of the offensive stuff, but leave the thread open, it will simply pick back up where it left off.
time and again it has happened. it works best to delete offensive or heated stuff, and close the thread. no one needs to be banned for getting upset, though we have had some people who seem to always be in the center of controversy and then a decision must be made. WPB really is an institution in our hobby, it's not in his character to be mean spirited or chronically problematic. I'm sure there is a certain amount of weight placed on a desire to keep him here, but that's a good thing, knowledgeable and experienced people are worth keeping if you can. I think irascible may be a better description than many others for Walter, I for one hope he gets over being upset and comes back. I also understand the tendency as I get older to lose patience more quickly.
while I don't think favoritism is the right word, this isn't a democracy either, some people have been here a long time and contributed a bunch, and it is true made friends here, and that does carry some weight, it has to.
I also agree that some of the shenanigans have run off some of the most potentially valuable members over the years, but that usually amounts to Scott trying to be fair to the new or less polished guys than favoring some old time collector or friend. you'll notice there are more new guys than old guys here. keep that in mind the next time you want to talk about favoritism.

and I also wanted to point out that I have more thumbs up than Bikewhorder...


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

37Fleetwood, I think you put it better than I ever could have. Thanks for chiming in. 

I started thinking about this the other night, when I woke up at 2:30 am and couldn't get back to sleep. For some reason, the HD thread just bummed me out. I know, it's kind of sad that a bicycle thread bummed me out, but for whatever reason it did. It was exciting to see that bike and that thread, and then a big thud. I guess it was just disappointing. 

Thanks to all for their opinions and input. Thanks to Scott for having this site! Shall we lay this one to rest? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> 37Fleetwood, I think you put it better than I ever could have. Thanks for chiming in.
> 
> I started thinking about this the other night, when I woke up at 2:30 am and couldn't get back to sleep. For some reason, the HD thread just bummed me out. I know, it's kind of sad that a bicycle thread bummed me out, but for whatever reason it did. It was exciting to see that bike and that thread, and then a big thud. I guess it was just disappointing.
> 
> ...




The HD thread has been reopened!

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?62113-Harley-Davidson-bicycle


----------



## Duck (Aug 30, 2014)

Duck said:


> I am still trying to find out what kind of bars those are and how much would a pair cost i that condition.



- And BTW, just to keep it bicycle related and avoid having the hammer of wrath being dropped on me, those are "Hello Kitty" bars, Vince- usually sold by the trunkload @ finer 'meets. A fair price ranges anywhere from whatever change you have in your pockets, to beer(be sure to offer your warm trunk beer first, though).


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

No hammer of wrath here! Are those Hello Kitty bars of of lower value now that we know Hello Kitty is not actually a cat?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

Duck said:


> - And BTW, just to keep it bicycle related and avoid having the hammer of wrath being dropped on me, those are "Hello Kitty" bars, Vince- usually sold by the trunkload @ finer 'meets. A fair price ranges anywhere from whatever change you have in your pockets, to beer(be sure to offer your warm trunk beer first, though).




Hello kitty before the operation. back then I believe he went by Felix the cat or something like that.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2014)

*I know crap*



vincev said:


> I've been here for awhile and I still dont know crap. I am still trying to find out what kind of bars those are and how much would a pair cost i that condition.




They're called California bars.  Tyler just sold a set with a cross brace added.   http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?61711-California-Bars&highlight=california+bars


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> and I also wanted to point out that I have more thumbs up than Bikewhorder...




Who's giving these thumbs up anyway? I might need to set up a few alias accounts myself to get my thumb count up.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Who's giving these thumbs up anyway? I might need to set up a few alias accounts myself to get my thumb count up.




If you'll notice, Scott has poked someone with a thumb's up 288 times to your zero. It might be a give and then hopefully get situation here.


----------



## _bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Who's giving these thumbs up anyway? I might need to set up a few alias accounts myself to get my thumb count up.




just what are you trying to imply?


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2014)

barracuda said:


> I thought it was sorta central to the hobby that old bike guys were _supposed_ to be a-holes.




We're just setting the bar for the younger folks. Kudos to those who have progressed so quickly.


----------



## Duck (Aug 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> We're just setting the bar for the younger folks. Kudos to those who have progressed so quickly.



..........


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> It might be a give and then hopefully get situation here.




I tried that with my wife, it didn't work out so good.


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> We're just setting the bar for the younger folks. Kudos to those who have progressed so quickly.




Yes Dave,some of these young upstarts have climbed the a...hole ladder rather quickly. It took us many years to earn the position.I think your a bigger a...hole than I am. This thread has brought out some drama queens.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

Most threads do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2014)

vincev said:


> This thread has brought out some drama queens.




Drama queens? Zero tolerance!


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

Intentionally missing the point. No drama there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2014)

Intentionaly missing the point? Zero tolerance!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2014)

How many drama queens were brought out in this thread? And one lashed out because he couldn't comprehend what was posted. Good God. 

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56171-1898-March-Davis-value


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> How many drama queens were brought out in this thread? And one lashed out because he couldn't comprehend what was posted. Good God.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?56171-1898-March-Davis-value




I've almost quit the forum too over posters like the original poster on the thread you referenced. the idea that people view this as some sort of "public service group" as though information is owed.
I actually had someone chew me out for trying to turn this into my own personal Huffman forum because I wouldn't answer questions about all brands like I should. I replied to them that as soon as I was paid for my services I would reply to whatever threads they liked.
sometimes its simply that people don't know how they come across, sometimes its that people think of helpful people as employees.


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> How many drama queens were brought out in this thread? And one lashed out because he couldn't comprehend what was posted. Good God.




WOW! What a field day for the Drama Zero Tolerancers.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2014)

Scott, go back and reread the posters second post. It was his Public Service Group,  he was not referring to this fine site of ??? as a free service group.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

The original poster of that thread did not say the Cabe was a public service group. He was referring to his search and rescue group. 
But I do think that in this day and age, when much can be googled and we have a vast amount of knowledge at our fingertips, there are those that want it now and want it free. But no one is obligated to share. I thank those that do. But I never expect them to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 30, 2014)

Drama Zero Tolerancers is just another way of being dramatic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> Scott, go back and reread the posters second post. It was his Public Service Group,  he was not referring to this fine site of ??? as a free service group.




ah, I see what you're saying, not that it makes a bunch of difference. still expected to come in and pump people for info. I suppose that is one of my soap boxes. to me this should be a sort of pay it forward place. I help you when you're new, then you stick around and help newbies when you learn more. Dave Stromberger recently purged thousands of these one post wonders. "Do the work for me so I can use your years of experience to turn a buck, then I'll leave and never come back unless I find another bike I want info for to sell.". the worst part is that after helping them they usually won't even consider selling it to someone here.
back to the original intent of this thread, Walters first post was perfect, make an offer, give no info, they're not here to socialize, just get estimates. I may just be being pessimistic, but I've been here around 10 years or so and that's what it usually is.


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> Drama Zero Tolerancers is just another way of being dramatic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Acknowledging that Drama Zero Tolerencers is just another way of being dramatic, only adds to the drama and invites more. We're both skating on some pretty thin ice here.


----------



## chitown (Aug 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Acknowledging that Drama Zero Tolerencers is just another way of being dramatic


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 30, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Acknowledging that Drama Zero Tolerencers is just another way of being dramatic, only adds to the drama and invites more. We're both skating on some pretty thin ice here.




I know your skates are dull and rusty so you should be fine on the thin ice. 


And I know how everyone feels when some newbie comes in wanting a free kelly blue book value. I've learned to ignore most of those requests and I sure as hell won't post a smart ass response telling them that they should say pretty please with sugar on top.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 30, 2014)

*Liberty*

Do you realize just how annoying Dave and Vince are? How many hours of bandwidth their Statler and Waldorf banter takes up that could be better used offering innocent children money for their super rare bmx bikes gifted them by their parents, so they can sell them on craigslist for beer and weed money? The kids that is, they aren't so innocent after all, selling their bmx's to old guys who don't do any tricks, well, I take that back Dave still turns a trick or two or so I've heard on here, again, waisted time. I'd rather read one post full of well placed profanity then 100 pages of pretty please comeback police and policies. Watch out! Old men hunting bikes hiding around every corner! Every club I've been in or around, guess what, hidden money holes. Money involved? There's a money hole in every money club! Eating up all the loose change and shooting out bs and bike parts, all assembled. In that order. Dave's real life sidekick (this is the real claus of Vince's rhetorical tension) is a hungover calico house cat named Dale that gets drunk everyday. Dave brings him out to swap meets and he tom cats around looking for sweethearts. This calico used to buy all these rare parts, and come home late at night with these god awful looking calico looking bikes. If you ask him about them being so ugly, he's howl out that every bike paled in critical comparison. No one could correct this calico bike hole, shooting out parts in "correct" calico order. It would be easier to have tried "correcting" someone for bringing dollars into a hello how are you ? Can i get a witness? That ain't friendly etiquette at all. So guess what I figured out about speaking money, I sing money songs, some people don't speak money, they speak bikes, English, bodily functions, muppet, song titles, movie quotes, bullsh*t, complete drunken non-sense, and don't forget canadian and poser, there is a lot of that! Then the proper was, I was first, he was last holes open up! They're holes never stop flapping. Now if someone speaks money for a minute, I let them, its a bit like excusing passing gas silently. You smell it, you just met them, and you wonder, was it me? Did my hole open and i don't remember? Leaky tire? But do you say, with your other hole, did you just pass me money? Was that a money song? You should know better and let me know how that turns out when u correct an old man for opening his money hole. Excuse me old man, did you just fart, or was that the sound of.... money? Lets have a patch party and go hole hunting! Leaky tire? Pshh. This shoukd plug your money hole!

Everything above this line is a fictional parody. Any people places or things that are represented are representations of actual people seen on and around bicycles. If I didnt offend anyone in my post, don't worry, I'll get to you next time. My authentic thoughts on the thread subject can be found below this line.

Self representation is the basis of free speech, that includes our responses to "perceived" offenses, and indirect offenses. Sometimes people are offensive, and you are to them. 

Do you know what happened when Dave Marko cut in front of me at the concessions stand at the last Iron Ranch? Lets just say... Relish.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Do you realize just how annoying Dave and Vince are? How many hours of bandwidth their Statler and Waldorf banter takes up that could be better used offering innocent children money for their super rare bmx bikes gifted them by their parents, so they can sell them on craigslist for beer and weed money? The kids that is, they aren't so innocent after all, selling their bmx's to old guys who don't do any tricks. I'd rather read one post full of well placed profanity then 100 pages of pretty please comeback police and policies. Watch out! Old men hunting bikes hiding around every corner! Every club I've been in or around, guess what, hidden money holes. Money involved? There's an money hole in every money club! Eating up all the loose change and shooting out bs and bike parts, all assembled. In that order. Dave's sidekick used to buy all these rare parts, and build these god awful looking calico bikes, every bike paled in comparison, no one could correct him, because his bikes were "perfect" in his eyes, then again, have you tried "correcting" someone for bringing dollars into the hello how are you ? That ain't friendly etiquette at all. I speak money, some people don't speak money, they speak bikes, English, bodily functions, muppet, song titles, movie quotes, bullsh*t, complete drunken non-sense, and don't forget canadian and poser, there is a lot of that! Then the proper was, I was first, he was last crowd starts up! Now if someone speaks money for a minute, I let them, its a bit like excusing passing gas silently. You smell it, you just met them, and you wonder, was it me? But do you say, did you just pass me money? You should know better and let me know how that turns out when u correct an old man. Excuse me old man, did uou just fart, or was that the sound of.... money? Lets have a patch party and go hole hunting! Pshh.
> 
> Self representation is the basis of free speech, that includes our response to "perceived" offenses, as well as indirect offenses. Sometimes people are offensive and you are to them. You know what happened when Dave Marko cut in front of me at the concessions stand at the last Iron Ranch? Lets just say... Relish.




speaking of passing gas, I think it was Patric hoofhearted.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2014)

I like where this thread is headed, excuse me while I go look for some more toilet pictures.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 31, 2014)

Let's hear about this relish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 31, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> Let's hear about this relish!




That's the spirit, We'll pull you down to our level yet.  Who needs an informative bike forum when there's all this immature banter to entertain us.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 31, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> speaking of passing gas, I think it was Patric hoofhearted.






*Naughty .. naughty --- Reverend Scotty .......................... but still very charming ..........*


.......... patric



===================================
===================================


----------



## Duck (Aug 31, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Do you realize just how annoying Dave and Vince are? How many hours of bandwidth their Statler and Waldorf banter takes up that could be better used offering innocent children money for their super rare bmx bikes gifted them by their parents, so they can sell them on craigslist for beer and weed money? The kids that is, they aren't so innocent after all, selling their bmx's to old guys who don't do any tricks, well, I take that back Dave still turns a trick or two or so I've heard on here, again, waisted time. I'd rather read one post full of well placed profanity then 100 pages of pretty please comeback police and policies. Watch out! Old men hunting bikes hiding around every corner! Every club I've been in or around, guess what, hidden money holes. Money involved? There's a money hole in every money club! Eating up all the loose change and shooting out bs and bike parts, all assembled. In that order. Dave's real life sidekick (this is the real claus of Vince's rhetorical tension) is a hungover calico house cat named Dale that gets drunk everyday. Dave brings him out to swap meets and he tom cats around looking for sweethearts. This calico used to buy all these rare parts, and come home late at night with these god awful looking calico looking bikes. If you ask him about them being so ugly, he's howl out that every bike paled in critical comparison. No one could correct this calico bike hole, shooting out parts in "correct" calico order. It would be easier to have tried "correcting" someone for bringing dollars into a hello how are you ? Can i get a witness? That ain't friendly etiquette at all. So guess what I figured out about speaking money, I sing money songs, some people don't speak money, they speak bikes, English, bodily functions, muppet, song titles, movie quotes, bullsh*t, complete drunken non-sense, and don't forget canadian and poser, there is a lot of that! Then the proper was, I was first, he was last holes open up! They're holes never stop flapping. Now if someone speaks money for a minute, I let them, its a bit like excusing passing gas silently. You smell it, you just met them, and you wonder, was it me? Did my hole open and i don't remember? Leaky tire? But do you say, with your other hole, did you just pass me money? Was that a money song? You should know better and let me know how that turns out when u correct an old man for opening his money hole. Excuse me old man, did you just fart, or was that the sound of.... money? Lets have a patch party and go hole hunting! Leaky tire? Pshh. This shoukd plug your money hole!
> 
> Everything above this line is a fictional parody. Any people places or things that are represented are representations of actual people seen on and around bicycles. If I didnt offend anyone in my post, don't worry, I'll get to you next time. My authentic thoughts on the thread subject can be found below this line.
> 
> ...



..........


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 31, 2014)

The thread has run it's course for my initial post. I know I have agreement on that. I don't know if you can drag me down all the way to your level, though. That'd be a pretty far trip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Aug 31, 2014)

Enjoy the ride. It's like a no hands, no feet, downhill bike ride.


----------



## Boris (Aug 31, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> Let's hear about this relish!




Yes David, let's hear about this relish. Did I cut in front of you at Iron Ranch? If so, it certainly wasn't intentional, and I will issue a public apology. To my recollection, there never has been a line at the Iron Ranch concession stand, you just walk up to the table, where at the most, there is maybe one other person being taken care of. If indeed I did do this, you know me well enough to have brought this breach of etiquette to my attention, and we certainly would have had a laugh over it. I'd probably have even bought you a cup of coffee. Did this really happen? Did we talk about it at the time? If so, I'm sorry, I just don't remember. Further explanation please.

RELISH...and just when you thought the drama was over.


----------



## Boris (Aug 31, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> Personally, I like it when Vince and Dave chime in on a thread. That's how I know, it's officially jumped the shark, and there will be nothing more of content to see anymore.




cyclingday: Thank you for noticing the timing.
OPEN STATEMENT: Believe it or not, discretion is applied in regard to the timing of banter on informative threads, and most our banter take place in the Break Room anyway.


----------



## Duck (Aug 31, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> cyclingday: Thank you for noticing the timing.
> OPEN STATEMENT: Believe it or not, discretion is applied in regard to informative discussions, and most Vince's and my banter take place in the Break Room anyway.



I doubt you'll find much intersubjectivity here for that statement, Dave. I think the main thrust of this thread bears that out. It's too bad some people are so self-centered that they can't just see things for what they are/ as intended or, barring that, just not let things they have no collateral in ruin their day. Everyone seems to have a personal crusade these days, and when a given situation(or comment) doesn't break their way, they take it personally, even when there's absolutely no reason for them to. This whole subject smacks of politics; boiled down to it's most basic element, it's "us" vs "them"- and of course we can't all be winners.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2014)

Thought I'd lighten the mood up a bit..


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2014)

I saw there was a long comment from 
Wheeled Relics.It was to long to read but I saw Dave mentioned relish.  I never give much thought to relish but I do like it on my hot dogs.I particularly like the neon green kind that helps me find the hotdog in low light conditions. Does Wheeled Relics sell hot dogs at the bike meets?? Does he work where they make relish?? Wheeled Relics if you work where they make relish please tell me how they get that neon green color in the relish.


----------



## barracuda (Aug 31, 2014)

According to the Wheelmen site,  Walter Branche had open heart surgery on the 19th of August. That means six days later he was already dangling dollars for a nice HD and giving the stout end of the stick to anybody who didn't like it. 

Right on to all that. Heck yeah.


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2014)

Well I did read the last line of Wheeled Relics lengthy comment.He says Dave cut in front of him at a concession stand. The word concession means:the act of conceding or yielding, as a right, a privilege.So allowing Dave to cut in is truly a concession,thus the reason for calling it a concession stand! I applaud Dave and Wheeled Relics for using a concession stand for what it was truly intended.


----------



## Boris (Aug 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> Well I did read the last line of Wheeled Relics lengthy comment.He says Dave cut in front of him at a concession stand. The word concession means:the act of conceding or yielding, as a right, a privilege.So allowing Dave to cut in is truly a concession,thus the reason for calling it a concession stand! I applaud Dave and Wheeled Relics for using a concession stand for what it was truly intended.




Evidence that this man Vince, is indeed a true genius.


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> Evidence that this man Vince, is indeed a true genius.




I still dont know how they get the neon green in the relish.


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 31, 2014)

That's your homework. Follow the neon green relish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Aug 31, 2014)

pap
.


----------



## Duck (Aug 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> I still dont know how they get the neon green in the relish.



.............


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 31, 2014)

*Enjoy the Relish*



Dave Marko said:


> Yes David, let's hear about this relish. Did I cut in front of you at Iron Ranch? If so, it certainly wasn't intentional, and I will issue a public apology. To my recollection, there never has been a line at the Iron Ranch concession stand, you just walk up to the table, where at the most, there is maybe one other person being taken care of. If indeed I did do this, you know me well enough to have brought this breach of etiquette to my attention, and we certainly would have had a laugh over it. I'd probably have even bought you a cup of coffee. Did this really happen? Did we talk about it at the time? If so, I'm sorry, I just don't remember. Further explanation please.
> 
> RELISH...and just when you thought the drama was over.




Relish the thought that this piece of fictional history didn't happen. (see my original disclaimer) What did happen for a moment here in cabe land was a dramatic and undivided attention that allowed some (myself included) to see (and a few demonstrate ala genii Vince out of the bottle) positive spins on altered states of perception that highlight half empty or full perspectives of ambiguity. This is not to suggest apathy towards outrageous behavior, but a repose to allow for conscious response instead of knee jerk reactions that inflame predisposed miscommunications.

It's hard to believe that someone's profanities could be perceived as make believe, but make believe with me for a moment, that it may be possible to pause time for contemplation and reflection, considering the soft cozy buffer zone the printed word offers us. Consider a sense of poise,  when confronted with the most obscure, obscene, or off the wall remarks. 

Now...  back in make believe land, which below this line never happened, I seem to remember being hungry, that's all I remember, I turned around, searching for an Oasis, a shady tree, a high wheeler shadow, another steam roller but nothing... there was a wide open field of people, parted by the Marko, standing up from a lawn chair, no less then 400 feet in front me, the red sea of Iron Ranch flowing around him, placing himself between my appetite and... concessions. Dale the Tom cat crossed my path towards another pile of calico parts. Now 400 feet when you've been time traveling in the country for a while, seems too close for comfort, 1000 yards would have been close enough. I'm not sure if there was a magical gesture involved, possible, but the whole swap meet then formed into a a hundred individual lines all going towards  and away from the concessions, well, and the toilets. As my swap meet PTSD kicked in to full swing, the blinking neon green question across my frontal lobes wasn't where's the money hole... delete him from the swap? shall I Yield? or Relish?


----------



## NICKY (Aug 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> I still dont know how they get the neon green in the relish.




Fd&c yellow # 5 and blue # 1


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2014)

NICKY said:


> Fd&c yellow # 5 and blue # 1




Thank you Nicky,I can now sleep tonight.I learn so much on the Cabe!


----------



## Boris (Aug 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> Thank you Nicky,I can now sleep tonight.




I think not! Remember, I have your phone number.


----------



## vincev (Aug 31, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I think not! Remember, I have your phone number.




Will you quit this aggravating bantering? You are wrecking another fine thread.


----------



## Boris (Aug 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> Will you quit this aggravating bantering? You are wrecking another fine thread.




OK. Talk to you later.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 31, 2014)

*decompression*

It does require a 13 page thread to decompress after such a large money hole opens up in the cabe time continuum. Walters overall gravity obviously produced a depression in cabe space that has taken this much time to fill. Do you smell that? Smells like old bicycles and 5000.00 dollars with a slight whiff of relish.


----------



## NICKY (Aug 31, 2014)

vincev said:


> Thank you Nicky,I can now sleep tonight.I learn so much on the Cabe!




Yw just so you know thats the sweet relish the regular relish only has the yellow not the blue so it really is the blue # 1 that adds the neon effect you relish so much lol any other useless facts you must know just ask lol


----------



## Madness7 (Aug 31, 2014)

I relish useless facts myself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 31, 2014)

Hey nicky... can you give me the exact mixture for 1941 schwinn blue?... its not as dark as cobalt but darker then dx blue.. thanks[emoji12]


----------



## Duck (Sep 1, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> The thread has run it's course for my initial post.



Consider these 13+ pages a working model of the consequences of chumming the waters with a well intentioned, thought provoking post here on CABE, my friend. Although a shark cage is optional, they're always highly recommended. Food for thought...


----------



## Madness7 (Sep 1, 2014)

No shark cage needed. I'm still in one piece Duck. I thought it went quite well. The most troubling part was in regards to the neon green relish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NICKY (Sep 1, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Hey nicky... can you give me the exact mixture for 1941 schwinn blue?... its not as dark as cobalt but darker then dx blue.. thanks[emoji12]




I can not give you the exact mixture but if you are looking to match the paint then sherwin Williams auto paints can they are the company that made the paint for schwinn  but i am sure you already knew that


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 1, 2014)

*Relish*

Useless facts that never even happened in neon green highlighter. I'm writing a children's bicycle book titled Where's Walter?



Madness7 said:


> I relish useless facts myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike j (Sep 1, 2014)

I was never really a fan of relish myself.


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2014)

I like catsup or is it ketchup ? I like ketchup better. Does this need its own thread?


----------



## NICKY (Sep 1, 2014)

vincev said:


> I like catsup or is it ketchup ? I like ketchup better. Does this need its own thread?




The Heinz company switched the spelling on their version to Ketchup in the 1880 s to stand out from their competitors but it all the same condiment your useless fact for today


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2014)

mike j said:


> I was never really a fan of relish myself.



Zucchini relish is actually pretty good... I have my great great gmas recipe I make every summer...


----------



## vincev (Sep 1, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Zucchini relish is actually pretty good... I have my great great gmas recipe I make every summer...




That does sound good.Can you post it?


----------



## Madness7 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thread is now officially useless facts and recipes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2014)

Madness7 said:


> Thread is now officially useless facts and recipes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well I am a chef.... and yes vince I will when I get home


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 1, 2014)

*Grounds for dissmissal.*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Zucchini relish is actually pretty good... I have my great great gmas recipe I make every summer...




did you not see the new community guidelines? http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_guidelines

_Stay on topic - Don’t deliberately steer a thread away from the original posters topic. If a thread has inspired you to discuss something different, start a new thread. 

_Consider this your first warning.


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 1, 2014)

I like it PLAIN without those extras......

Both ways, if it's done in taste!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> did you not see the new community guidelines? http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_faq#faq_guidelines
> 
> _Stay on topic - Don’t deliberately steer a thread away from the original posters topic. If a thread has inspired you to discuss something different, start a new thread.
> 
> _Consider this your first warning.



This Coming from you grand master of the thread segue (noun)[emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Madness7 (Sep 1, 2014)

as original poster, I'm ok with this being steered elsewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 1, 2014)

*Relinquish police*

Thread police please make an offer on the relish


----------



## NICKY (Sep 1, 2014)

If you like sweet relishes mango relish is very tasty


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 1, 2014)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Thread police please make an offer on the relish



lol.....


----------

